# Recruiting Ideas For New Club Members



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

We had our AU club meeting this evening and the subject of inviting new members to join us and fly with us came up. Some people suggested placing ads in the newspaper..I suggested posting a Invitation to come and visit the club on Craigslist. The Greater Jacksonville Racing Pigeon Club looks like we have confirmed 12 fliers for yb season right now. 

Any ideas on advertising / inviting non members who may have interest in joining this hobby / sport? 

How did you find out about your local Pigeon Racing Club?

Any ideas on key points to mention in a ad for recruiting new members?

This is something I would like to do to help strengthen club membership. Usually I can think of something right away...but I'm burnt out tonight from some PC repairs I did this weekend.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Free tour of the club and to the lofts of members. A small 1/2 hour brief session/talk for the visitors about pigeons, breeds, types, care, etc along with a cup of tea and biscuts  you can put simple printed ads at grocery shops, shopping malls, schools, colleges.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you list your club with the AU in the section find local clubs? you could make some flyers and post them in the feed stores where folks buy their grain.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Just yesterday I posted a press release on our website inviting people to watch the returns from our one-loft race: http://bit.ly/cUKOqx

And I sent the release to dozens of editors and reporters in the area via email. I also posted the info on Craigslist Events and in Farm/Garden. Who knows if it will work, but if we don't try, we'll never be sustainable as a club.

I've also made and posted flyers in feed stores all around the area but none of them has generated any leads. The most useful thing we've had is the website. I get calls and emails frequently from people wanting homing pigeons who found me through the website (searches), but they are always too far away to be able to fly with the club.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in a small comminity in Northeast lower Michigan, there are no clubs here, wish I could start one here, but I don't know of any Pigeon keepers here. The closes club for me is around 100 miles away....


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Release birds at parks, kids school class, soccer games, etc. Your bound to get people to talk to you about your birds. I have never done it but it is a thought as I read the thread.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow...great ideas! I never even thought about tour of the club house or a "press release"..maybe get a reporter from the Times Union to do a story about the club and its members and this "secret sport" no one seems to know about. 



dstephenson said:


> Just yesterday I posted a press release on our website inviting people to watch the returns from our one-loft race: http://bit.ly/cUKOqx
> 
> And I sent the release to dozens of editors and reporters in the area via email. I also posted the info on Craigslist Events and in Farm/Garden. Who knows if it will work, but if we don't try, we'll never be sustainable as a club.
> 
> I've also made and posted flyers in feed stores all around the area but none of them has generated any leads. The most useful thing we've had is the website. I get calls and emails frequently from people wanting homing pigeons who found me through the website (searches), but they are always too far away to be able to fly with the club.


dstephenson, Did you have any success contacting the local media? If so can you share what you sent them? Nicely done on your website!

Also on the flyer's that people have put up at the feed stores or online at Craigslist...what did they say? 

Has anyone had any success with fliers or small ads in the local papers?

I know I had a audience at the Post Office when I shipped some of my empty bird carriers when I ordered some birds online. I had 5 or 6 employees and customers asking questions like how do they know how to get home? etc..
At didn't think to invite them to check out our local club I just refereed them to the www.pigeon.org site for more information.

Please keep the ideas coming, the more members we all have the stronger this sport will become...the harder it will be for local officials to pass ordinances to take this great sport away from us.

I know people have pets from rodents to reptiles...how much nicer is a beautiful racing pigeon in my mind..a pet once trained thats hard to loose.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Thoughts*



Flapdoodle said:


> Release birds at parks, kids school class, soccer games, etc. Your bound to get people to talk to you about your birds. I have never done it but it is a thought as I read the thread.


 You are so on the right track, You may be starting young but you are setting a seed that will grow. Some may even get interested right away if you give them the scoop on your loft race and give him a band number and a pic or an invite to the loft that day and bet him a buck that the bird you pick will beat his with two to one odds and give him a time +/_ 2 hours of the bird coming in. This could be just a training toss for all that matters. Just think if you managed to grab a group of four and made them bet among themselves, threw a few dogs on the grille, I bet it would work. If you don't trust the kids these days you can go to any group and make a friend if you quit being the grumpy old pro. This can be made a good time for everybody.
I am booked for next years family picnic and I know the birds will add fun for about 60+ people, I have ten brothers and sister with nieces and nephews out the wazy, I could probably start my own club if I played the cards right, OH ya cards, make bets with your buddies at the card tables with those band numbers too, Enough rambling for now but Tom is right, getting involved with school activities opens doors in many area's. >Kevin


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I'll let you know about the rate of success contacting the local media - they are probably only reading the emails this morning as I just sent it out overnight. What I sent them is pretty much what is on the website. One thing I have learned is that the more work you can do for the media ahead of time, the better the rate of success. 

For that reason, I have provided them links to full-res image downloads, embeddable video from YouTube, and plenty of contact information. I even put a quote in the press release in case they were to run it verbatim - they'd still have a quote without having to actually call anyone.

I was interested in getting the word out in our primary city and the surrounding counties so I found every website of every newspaper in those counties in addition to the three TV stations. Each of those websites lists email addresses for editors, photogapher, reporters and/or news tips. I just blanketed those emails with the release. 

Additionally, many of those websites have community calendars where you can post events or club meetings for free. I've posted the same information on those calendars as well.

When I get home tonight I'll post the flyer I used for the feed stores. I'll take off our club information and anyone can download it and fill in their own club info if you want.

One other thing I've done locally, which was a huge hit (but didn't directly provide new membership) was to speak to a local elementary school and have a live release with a video feed to my loft. The kids could touch the birds, release them, and then run inside to a waiting computer that had a video feed on my loft. In fact, the first time we did it the kids were too slow coming inside and they missed the birds arriving. I had to release a second set of birds out the front door of the school. They got home in four minutes and the students could watch it live. It does require a bit of technical know-how, but it's easier now than it ever has been. The only hardware you need is a video camera that can be plugged in to a computer (so a power source is necessary) - and an internet connection.

Back to our one-loft race invitation - one of our club members was concerned about having too many people around and scaring the birds. I told him that would be a great problem to have  but I don't have high expectations.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*dstephenson*

Now that sounds like an all out assult on the community and if it only brings in two new members it is two more then you hade. On the other hand, if your work pays off like one would think, the next thing you will be planing is an addition to the club house. If I was doing this and 100 people did show up, I do have the room and they all would be welcome, it would make my day to watch the birds come in and then let out some high flyers for all to see. Good luck >Kevin


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

jAxTecH said:


> We had our AU club meeting this evening and the subject of inviting new members to join us and fly with us came up. Some people suggested placing ads in the newspaper..I suggested posting a Invitation to come and visit the club on Craigslist. The Greater Jacksonville Racing Pigeon Club looks like we have confirmed 12 fliers for yb season right now.
> 
> Any ideas on advertising / inviting non members who may have interest in joining this hobby / sport?
> 
> ...


Give Bill Halter a call, you can email me and I will give you his phone number. He started with just himself and in a little over a year had something like 30 members. Here is part of the stiory : http://smithfamilyloft.com/loft-stormers.html

There are people on this site who donated equipment and birds. Our Combine donated some birds. The biggest roadblock to growth in our pigeon clubs, IMHO, is the members themselves. If you focus your energy and attention on getting new members, there is no reason why in a short amount of time, why you couldn't add dozens of members. 

Make sure you also give Deone Roberts at the AU a call, and she can also fill you in on some ideas, as well as some support.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well right here on Pigeon Talk is a good place to find members for racing or show bird clubs. Over the years I have helped those that were looking for a club to join. Many were outside of my area,but with the aid of AU, IF, and NPA Yearbooks one can find a club and phone number of the club officer,for these new potencial members to call. Now if you are lucky enough to get someone in your area then you invite them to a club meeting. There are about 8 people that have joined the all breeds club that I belong to i also have sent locals to the local racing pigeon club. The point here is when someone on this site is looking for a club to join help them even if he/she may be out side of your area, by giving them a phone number ,address, or web site of a club in their area. There others here on PT that have done as I have * GEORGE


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

*flyers to print*

http://www.pigeon.org/promoforms.htm At this link are some nice looking flyers from the AU to print.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.pigeon.org/usedisplay.htm or you can make your own for free I saw two at the fair along with some exhibited birds and a list of people that signed up wanting to learn more about racing there was like 12 names written down if you get half of them as members its a start.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Flapdoodle said:


> Release birds at parks, kids school class, soccer games, etc. Your bound to get people to talk to you about your birds. I have never done it but it is a thought as I read the thread.


It happens to me all the time where ppl stop and talk to me about the birds. I'm really not out looking for ppl to talk to about the birds but when your training in New York City most of the time. There really isn't to many places to let the birds up that there isn't a bunch of ppl around. Most of the time it isn't too bad and you meet some cool ppl that really show intrest in the birds. I always try to carry a few Racing Pigeon Digests in the car and if somebody seams really interested I'll give them a mag or two. But you also get the times when you get the nut job who thinks your just letting out more birds in the park and they threaten to call the cops or you get a dumb cop who thinks your catching the birds in the park and you have to show them the computer chips and bands on the birds and they still think you just caught them. I was waiting for a certain time to let them up and they told me they weren't gonna leave until I let them out. So they waited there until I let them up.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

A Rookies cup? a short club internal race series to help the new guys figure out the scheduling and the way things flow. Hard enough just to put one foot in front of another at first, much less compete with the old dogs

Support your local 4H and FFA programs
-I draw back on my sheep raising experiences/lessons learned quite often...wish there had been a homing pigeon club back then


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the great suggestions..Pigeon Talk is the Best!


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

rackerman said:


> I'm in a small comminity in Northeast lower Michigan, there are no clubs here, wish I could start one here, but I don't know of any Pigeon keepers here. The closes club for me is around 100 miles away....


I feel your pain! We have the same situation here. I have ran into a person 2 times that lives very close to us and races. I even went as far as outright asking him if we could accompany him on a toss or watch his birds as they fly in. He said sure but then dropped the subject. He told me there used to be a club in our vicinity but it since has folded. I am thinking, 'here you are talking to some "fresh blood" and you have no interest in showing us the ways." Now, I am not looking for free birds or even some winning trade tips...I just want to find some people in our area that do fly and are willing to show us around. I know there are at least 4 in our immediate area that I met at the fair just a few weeks ago that fly amongst themselves. They seem to be a small group that just do not want to let "outsiders" in. I do not want to sound like I am putting them down or anything like that, I just want to find someone that will welcome us into the fold and show us around.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

mtripOH said:


> I feel your pain! We have the same situation here. I have ran into a person 2 times that lives very close to us and races. I even went as far as outright asking him if we could accompany him on a toss or watch his birds as they fly in. He said sure but then dropped the subject. He told me there used to be a club in our vicinity but it since has folded. I am thinking, 'here you are talking to some "fresh blood" and you have no interest in showing us the ways." Now, I am not looking for free birds or even some winning trade tips...I just want to find some people in our area that do fly and are willing to show us around. I know there are at least 4 in our immediate area that I met at the fair just a few weeks ago that fly amongst themselves. They seem to be a small group that just do not want to let "outsiders" in. I do not want to sound like I am putting them down or anything like that, I just want to find someone that will welcome us into the fold and show us around.


Honestly of my 15+ member club if it weren't for 4 of them I wouldn't be doing this the other guys aren't the most helpful or have approached me at all. It sounds like those 4 guys' attitude is what caused the club to loose all its members and not get any new ones.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

What about using the 4-H to get the kids involved with the sport? I'm sure they could have a few races before the fair and tally the results. I would think that would plant a seed out their for new memberships annually.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

how much does it cost to be in a race club?


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

miken said:


> What about using the 4-H to get the kids involved with the sport? I'm sure they could have a few races before the fair and tally the results. I would think that would plant a seed out their for new memberships annually.


We have taken the 4-H route with our pigeon venture. Our son first became interested in pigeons last year and my hubby and I followed him. I like what 4-H stands for and being part of a 4-H club has been nothing but good for my son. Unfortunately in our area there are very few that show pigeons in 4-H. We take part in the Lorain County fair which is, I believe, the largest county fair in the state of Ohio. There was only 10 participants showing pigeons including our son. Contacting you local 4-H extension office and making yourself available to pigeon "new comers" would surely be a help in growing your pigeon club. I know that if someone approached us and offered us help and an invitation to their club we would surely jump on it.


----------



## Rodman (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi I just get my loft done The club {Tillsonburg club Ont} member are giving some birds to str So saturday is the Big day


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> how much does it cost to be in a race club?


My club is The Greater Jacksonville Racing Pigeon Club and in the beginning of the year it is $25..if you join after June 1'st it is only $12.50. There is also a $3 Dixie Southern Racing Pigeon Association fee. 

The AU cost $25 annually..so all together $53 for the year. Small price to pay for the great people you will meet and the friends you will make with the same interest and passion for pigeons as you.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> My club is The Greater Jacksonville Racing Pigeon Club and in the beginning of the year it is $25..if you join after June 1'st it is only $12.50. There is also a $3 Dixie Southern Racing Pigeon Association fee.
> 
> The AU cost $25 annually..so all together $53 for the year. Small price to pay for the great people you will meet and the friends you will make with the same interest and passion for pigeons as you.


How do you guys afford shipping costs at those membership rates? Our club charges $200 per season ($400/yr) plus the $25 AU fee and that barely covers costs. It's pretty tough to justify those costs for me. I work extra freelance/OT to help pay for my hobby.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

dstephenson said:


> How do you guys afford shipping costs at those membership rates? Our club charges $200 per season ($400/yr) plus the $25 AU fee and that barely covers costs. It's pretty tough to justify those costs for me. I work extra freelance/OT to help pay for my hobby.


Those are probably just clubs fees not racing fees when Fridays come you probably have to pay a certain amount per bird to ship it.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Those are probably just clubs fees not racing fees when Fridays come you probably have to pay a certain amount per bird to ship it.


Thats true. I am not racing this young bird season but I do know shipping fees add up fast to pay for the liberator to take the birds out their stations.
I believe if the club races with the combine the cost drop almost in 1/2..I could be wrong but it was mentioned in the last meeting.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> Thats true. I am not racing this young bird season but I do know shipping fees add up fast to pay for the liberator to take the birds out their stations.
> I believe if the club races with the combine the cost drop almost in 1/2..I could be wrong but it was mentioned in the last meeting.


Depends how many birds and how much you pay its $2.25 a bird here I don't plan on getting more then 25 birds lets say I have 18 or so when it comes to first race I'll send half of them only cost $20.25 that doesn't seem to bad in my opinion it sounds like a better deal then paying 10.75 to see a movie.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Our club used to have the pay-per-bird system, but by the end of the season, there were so few flyers and so few birds, that they couldn't get enough $$ in fees to pay the shipping costs. So now we have to pay a set fee no matter if we ship one bird for one race or the 20-bird limit for every race.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Ad I am trying*

Here is a link to the ad I posted today 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grp/1972913339.html

So what do ya think..anyone ever seen an ad on CL before?

Edit: Moved the ad to the Community Section under groups.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Try a FACEBOOK Page to get more interest, put your club out there, maybe it will also stir some interest.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

dstephenson said:


> How do you guys afford shipping costs at those membership rates? Our club charges $200 per season ($400/yr) plus the $25 AU fee and that barely covers costs. It's pretty tough to justify those costs for me. I work extra freelance/OT to help pay for my hobby.


 I went out to dinner the other night, just the wife and I, and my bill with tip, was like $145...and we go out several times a week...so...if I wanted to cut back, I could simply only order one entre or skip the two deserts, or even stay home. Then again, I work 60-80 hour weeks, so I can do some of the things I enjoy. Most folks, IMHO, the problem is not that pigeon keeping costs too much, they just don't make enough money. If you live in the USA, and want to make more money, then one just has to work a little harder or work a little smarter, or both !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I went out to dinner the other night, just the wife and I, and my bill with tip, was like $145...and we go out several times a week...so...if I wanted to cut back, I could simply only order one entre or skip the two deserts, or even stay home. Then again, I work 60-80 hour weeks, so I can do some of the things I enjoy. Most folks, IMHO, the problem is not that pigeon keeping costs too much, they just don't make enough money. If you live in the USA, and want to make more money, then one just has to work a little harder or work a little smarter, or both !


you mean I would have to give up buying my ugg boots!....lol...


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

dstephenson said:


> How do you guys afford shipping costs at those membership rates? Our club charges $200 per season ($400/yr) plus the $25 AU fee and that barely covers costs. It's pretty tough to justify those costs for me. I work extra freelance/OT to help pay for my hobby.


That seams pretty cheap compaired to what we pay. We pay $100 for club dues 40 for the combine plus IF dues. Then to ship the race it's $2.50 per bird plus capital money and other club fees. I comes out to $80 to $85 a race if you ship 20 birds. So 10 races a season equal around $800 if you fly both seasons like I do thats another $800. So it's 155 dues 1600 to ship the races. Then you add on the futurity races which it cost 50 a band for all the ones here on the island and to get in you gotta buy 6. So there's 5 that I fly so there's another 1500 then the few auction races normally I don't spend more then 1500 on the 3 auction races combines but this year I went overboard and spent around 4000. Plus feed and other stuff for them and the 8 or so tosses I take them on each week that cost about $12 each. I was gonna add it all up but then I figured I'm better off if I don't.


----------

